# What do you think of this Driver swing?



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

Have a look and post what you think. It generally looks really good but the player feels something looks off. I have an idea but I want to hear some other good opinions first


YouTube - MyGolfster.com: Good Driver Swing


cheers


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

looks nice to me..seems pretty smooth.


----------



## Wonky_Donkey (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks good apart from the dip in your shoulders at the start of your downswing - which must cause you to block it right occasionally. I was always told to start the downswing with the hands rather than the shoulders and this improves consistency.


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

Wonky_Donkey said:


> Looks good apart from the dip in your shoulders at the start of your downswing - which must cause you to block it right occasionally. I was always told to start the downswing with the hands rather than the shoulders and this improves consistency.



Yes I agree with you. The player should try to hold his head from dipping down on his downswing. It causes possible blocks right, makes it difficult to hit a controlled draw, is a loss of width, and changes his spine angle.

MyGolfster


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Makes me wish I was still that flexible.


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Makes me wish I was still that flexible.


You just have to find the swing within yourself; within your capability!


----------



## golf ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

MyGolfster.com said:


> Have a look and post what you think. It generally looks really good but the player feels something looks off. I have an idea but I want to hear some other good opinions first
> 
> 
> YouTube - MyGolfster.com: Good Driver Swing
> ...


looks like you are a little flat on the back swing and your head level looks like you are dropping into the ball a little. 
Tiger suffers from that. Otherwise known as loss of head height.


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

golf ninja said:


> looks like you are a little flat on the back swing and your head level looks like you are dropping into the ball a little.
> Tiger suffers from that. Otherwise known as loss of head height.



He's worked on that!

heres an iron swing: YouTube - MyGolfster.com: Sound golf swing


----------

